# August 2014 Photo Assignment - Weather



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been having eye problems so I hadn't given this much thought until our power went out for a bit. Month three is inspired by my rereading of The Negative.

I'd like there to be some sort of Q&A that goes along with the images, whether it be technical or artistic in nature. The objective of this is get you shooting and showcasing weather and its effects in your shots, not to cull your backlog of photos.

Try to not clutter the thread with too many images of your own (to keep the critique workflow manageable) and try to provide helpful critique to others (as it pertains to the theme and the technicalities of shooting).

I'm sure there will be a large variety this month, so let's bring it - I know I slacked last month.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 12, 2014)

Only got this one shot last night, electrical storms in the Houston area aren't terribly common so it is pretty cool to get this many shots this year already.





Nikon D3 with Nikon 24mm f/2.8D
ISO100 25s f/11​


----------



## Tang (Aug 13, 2014)

Went out to shoot some street today and it rained like a mother! So I decided to address the challenge in what was probably the laziest way possible. When it rains it makes puddles. Puddles reflect. Reflections are always awesome.



let&#x27;s get weird by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## Rook (Aug 15, 2014)

My submission.

London's back to it windy, rainy, stormy self after a vaguely summery month or so.

I've been working on influences from a vaguely impressionist and abstract background, this is one of my favourites so far.



7 by NickNickNickHowlett, on Flickr


----------



## jayeshrc (Aug 17, 2014)

Bangalore, India

I know its been done, but i love this one, currently my wallpaper at work and people come by and look closer cause the drops look so real i guess


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 31, 2014)

Final August Sunset:


----------

